# I hate Crane Flys... can I feed them to my reps?



## balmybaldwin (Mar 17, 2010)

Any one know if those crane fly /daddy longlegs things are ok as feeders? 

I figure as they only live a short while they would be relatively low risk as far as wild caught food goes?

Thanks
BB


----------



## CreepyCrawler (Jul 11, 2010)

When I get one that refuses to go out the window I chuck it in with my rough greens and they seem to love them. Plenty of animals eat them in the wild so they're certainly edible. I wouldn't feed them too often as I think they have a low nutritional value but as it is I haven't had any problems by feeding them.


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

I've fed them to various reps and some spiny and multimammate mice on many occasions. As with all wild food, I just feel it's important to ensure that any animals eating them get worked at regular intervals to prevent parasites getting chance to take a hold.


----------

